# New one for me



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a guy who works with epoxy order a USA flag pocket cut so he could finish. This is new to both of us. I made something up and he liked it. He supplied a 36 x 24 pine panel. Pocket cuts are .3" deep (I think they could be shallower). He picked it up along with a few others today (pics when finished I hope) and didn't waste any time. First layer of epoxy is in. He seems happy. All I care about.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like it...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, not normally a CNC fan, but like that one.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good one ,John.
Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great idea John. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Very Cool @honesttjohn

Woooo... next up on the epoxy list is Corian / Solid Surface.

HJ, I see you making 2-3' round Polish eagle tables.
Red w/ a Black epoxy fill. Scattered about the town outside
the storefronts. That eagle could be a challenge.

Just do it


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I like it also. Nicely done.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Another I Like It.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JOAT said:


> Yeah, not normally a CNC fan, but like that one.



Is that really coming from you Theo??



UglySign said:


> Very Cool @honesttjohn
> 
> Woooo... next up on the epoxy list is Corian / Solid Surface.
> 
> ...


Riiiight. I've cut corian in 2d - foot square trivets. 

And they would have to be red and white --Polish colors. Just have to figure out how.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

honesttjohn said:


> Is that really coming from you Theo??


In my defense, I was tired, a bit delirious, and needed coffee.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JOAT said:


> In my defense, I was tired, a bit delirious, and needed coffee.


As long as your still your normal self!!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

No flies on that!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

honesttjohn said:


> As long as your still your normal self!!


I didn't say grumpy.


----------

